# Tons of Walleyes, Waterville



## fishfray

In order to escape the crowds at the dam, my mom and I went to the river in waterville, which was a great decision. No people and tons of fish. In about 2 hours, we had a limit for both my mom and I. I was about to leave with my 12 fish, but then a walleye took a leap of faith out of the bucket and a wild chase started, but i was too late and I had to watch it flop back into the water. I never would have expected the numbers or quality of fish there. The smallest was 16in and the largest was 20.5 in, one of 4 fish at or over 20. The biggest weighed 3.1 lbs. My mom got 4, including 1 20 incher. Those were her first ever walleyes, and her first time fishing without a bobber. 

Then I headed to the dam to see what was going on. As I expected, the amount of people was insane. I fished slightly downstream and only managed to snag a big slimy shad. My mom also snagged a big quillback, but that was it at the dam


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

You just got 2000 guys googling Waterville dam lol. Sounds like a good time. Cheers


----------



## Sasamafras

wow cannot believe this, and I live in watervlle! thanks for the update but I am sure it will bring the crowds!


----------



## fishfray

Waterville dam, lol. There will be less crowds than the dam since there are so many access spots. The dam was so packed I had to find somewhere else.


----------



## Jcrawfo

What kind of lure are you using. Is it the same rig for the walleye run?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PARK92

cant wait to see everyone down there tomorrow.....


----------



## rutnut245

PARK92 said:


> cant wait to see everyone down there tomorrow.....


Yeah. Its gonna look just like the dam.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

It's probably disinformation. Why in the world anyone would intentionally blow up their own fishing spots on the internet is beyond me.

Have fun lurkers.


----------



## PARK92

just what i was thinking Bucket Mouth. if this were in the central ohio section there would be guys coming unglued about this. one of my hunting buds lives on the maumee river and in the last week hes had to tell 4 different groups of 2-3 guys to get off his property, and he told me hes never had a problem with it before. then i showed him some of the posts and now he knows why...


----------



## KaGee

Bucket Mouth said:


> It's probably disinformation. Why in the world anyone would intentionally blow up their own fishing spots on the internet is beyond me.
> 
> Have fun lurkers.


Ya...Two limits? I don't think so Tim.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## normd

Hit the Dam this morning. Saw maybe 10 guys all day. One short of a limit, all fish were about 20". 2" curly tail grub on a 1/16 jighead. Slow retrieve once it hit bottom. LOL not gonna say what part of the Dam i fished! Had a blast! Thanks Doc!


----------



## 21579

As stated in another thread I got 1 last night, my first "off-season" from the advice of some I personally saw with a limit earlier this week. And I've fished the river for 15 years. This kid has been posting about catching eyes all summer. He is young and doesn't realize the ways of internet forums. He just seems very excited to be catching them so well and wants to show people. I just wonder where they are coming from. I've always knew of the resident eyes but have never heard of them this much.


----------



## fishfray

Guys, I know I'm probably just a kid to most of you, and I know the ways of the Internet. Waterville is a pretty big area of river, it's not like I'm giving away specific access spots. About the dam, I never posted that I got tons of fish, I just got a few here and there. I guess I didn't realize how desprate lurkers are for a couple of walleyes. I was just posting about the fishing I have been doing lately.. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Im pretty sure that's what this site is for


----------



## Weekender#1

yer all right fishfrey, dont give up your honey holes, but give up your buddies hot spots, the fish are where you catch them. The water rises 6 inches and everything changes.


----------



## fishfray

Bucket Mouth said:


> It's probably disinformation. Why in the world anyone would intentionally blow up their own fishing spots on the internet is beyond me.
> 
> Have fun lurkers.


Also, I have a lot of respect for all of you guys, but disinformation? Were talking about fishing, not some type of war. I posted pictures of them, I don't know what other proof there is to put. I'm not one to post lies for attention, but clearly not all fisherman are below that (toledoray is a good example). And I'm not blowing up my spots. I rarely fish that area and I caught all fish in a small pool probably 10 by 30 yards in size. Again , Waterville is a pretty broad area. I didn't think many people fished the river this time of year anyways. I guess there is not much else to say other than sorry.


----------



## fishfray

Weekender#1 said:


> yer all right fishfrey, dont give up your honey holes, but give up your buddies hot spots, the fish are where you catch them. The water rises 6 inches and everything changes.


Thanks, and thanks to the guys who dont immediately post accusations and negativity. I'm not trying to make a slam on bucketmouth and you guys. I have nothing but respect for all of you. Good luck to all who try for some walleyes. I'd love to know why so many walleyes and so few other fish are being caught.


----------



## Jcrawfo

I fished in Waterville today. I wasn't sure what lure to use. I had a spinner then switched to a jig. I might try the dam tomorrow 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I hit the dam tonite and got this big girl and 2 smaller ones fished from about 6 till dark
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishfray

Great fish! That is awesome for not coming from the walleye
Run


----------



## Jmsteele187

Nice fish. That's a hog for a resident walleye.

Do you all use the same rig as when the walleye are running, or do you through cranks, spinners or soft plastics? I realize live bait always works, but sometimes it just feels like cheating.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers

I've been throwing rooster tails jig and twisters and jig and a 3 inch shad soft plastic
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187

Thanks for the tip. I might give it a try tomorrow.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 47dipseydivers

No prob take 1/8 ounce and quarter ounce that's the only two sizes I've been using I actually lost a really nice steelhead up there Sunday got it all the way up to my feet and it got off last time I leave my net at home lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

fishfray said:


> Thanks, and thanks to the guys who dont immediately post accusations and negativity. I'm not trying to make a slam on bucketmouth and you guys. I have nothing but respect for all of you. Good luck to all who try for some walleyes. I'd love to know why so many walleyes and so few other fish are being caught.


yeah, well as soon as you've been here for a while you're going to end up losing respect for ALOT of people. that's the way large forums work.


----------



## CATMAN447

Dumb question. Never fished for walleye, when does the run usually start?


----------



## Jmsteele187

CATMAN447 said:


> Dumb question. Never fished for walleye, when does the run usually start?


They run in the spring. Usually they start sometime in march and run till about may. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jcrawfo

Starts in march, but usually the best time for the run is in mid April 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bucket Mouth

fishfray said:


> Also, I have a lot of respect for all of you guys, but disinformation? Were talking about fishing, not some type of war. I posted pictures of them, I don't know what other proof there is to put. I'm not one to post lies for attention, but clearly not all fisherman are below that (toledoray is a good example). And I'm not blowing up my spots. I rarely fish that area and I caught all fish in a small pool probably 10 by 30 yards in size. Again , Waterville is a pretty broad area. I didn't think many people fished the river this time of year anyways. I guess there is not much else to say other than sorry.


Post whatever you want - they aren't my locations so I don't have skin in the game. I didn't know disinformation only applied to war. In an event where many people are fishing in an area, there could be potential for someone to draw attention to a different location in order to thin the herd, so to speak. There's nothing wrong with it either. Ask any fisherman you see on the water if they're catching anything. "Nothing" or "a couple dinks" often code for "get away from my spot where I catch bruisers". Fishermen intentionally practice deception, especially on skinny waters with only a handful of prime locations. I'd consider the Maumee to be of that ilk. 

My approach to posting is different than yours. I'm much more vague and if someone wants additional info, they can PM me. Doesn't make my posts more appropriate than yours, but it protects my locations. If you don't mind sharing your spots with "X" number of people, more power to you. 

There is a debate of sorts about what forums like this should be about and how information should be disseminated. I'm much more protecting of specific spots and will only post how I got fish, lures, and some periodic fish porn. Others are much more open about providing specifics. Who's right? Both sides I suppose.


----------



## HOCKEY

WAY TO GO YOUNG MAN, this walleye/sauger run has been going on since the mid 70's its all the way from perrysburg bridge to the dam every year, this year there just more fisherman, try small grey shad on small lead jig head, take 
purple marker and put strip on both sides work great.
Wayne Reel sport charter team.


----------



## GARNERMAN357

some people just cant smile. young guys wants to show success and show picks of some fish caught and gets blown up for telling where he caught them. dont mind some of the people on here bc some people just like to complain. if you would have posted that you caught them in water they would have said somethin. just remeber the posts thou bc i dont believe 90% of what people say in here bc there just lying about saving honey holes. good job and catching those fish too. anyone would have liked to take that sack home. was fishing a turny and had a nice 3 pound bass flop right off my top deck in the water and it killed me watching it swimm away. i also never leave home without a net now. keep up the fishing and have fun.


----------



## smartbass

I have seen Bucket Mouth go so far as to urinate around the perimeter of his Maumee River honey holes in an attempt to sequester the fish inside, send buses full of indigent Ghanese orphans in need of fish-dinners on wild goose chases (or would that be wild geese chases?), and re-direct entire river currents with his plethora of snagged lead jig heads, creating personal artificial fish habitats. He is like some sort of bass-whisperer. I'd make every effort to maintain pleasant discourse with this local legend. :Banane14:


----------



## Bucket Mouth

smartbass said:


> I have seen Bucket Mouth go so far as to urinate around the perimeter of his Maumee River honey holes in an attempt to sequester the fish inside, send buses full of indigent Ghanese orphans in need of fish-dinners on wild goose chases (or would that be wild geese chases?), and re-direct entire river currents with his plethora of snagged lead jig heads, creating personal artificial fish habitats. He is like some sort of bass-whisperer. I'd make every effort to maintain pleasant discourse with this local legend. :Banane14:


SHHHH! I make every effort to keep my rituals secret! Quit being such a loudmouth smartbass.


----------



## smartbass

Bucket Mouth said:


> SHHHH! I make every effort to keep my rituals secret! Quit being such a loudmouth smartbass.



Also, his favorite spot to fish is the conflux of Swan Creek and the Maumee River in Downtown Toledo. Something about catching a "mess" of green bass.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Where in the heck is Waterville?


----------



## KaGee

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Where in the heck is Waterville?


If you have to ask, you don't need to know.... Just kidding. 
Google map it. Off Rt.24, west of Maumee.


----------



## normd

Still getting the eyes at the Dam?


----------



## Captain Kevin

The walleye are NOT running.....They don't have legs. They are swimming/staging. Glad I could clear that up for you all.


----------



## Nikster

Bucket Mouth said:


> It's probably disinformation. Why in the world anyone would intentionally blow up their own fishing spots on the internet is beyond me.
> 
> Have fun lurkers.


Agree. He could have posted without giving away the spot. It's toast now! 

Lesson learned.

NIK,


----------



## Jmsteele187

Nikster said:


> Agree. He could have posted without giving away the spot. It's toast now!
> 
> Lesson learned.
> 
> NIK,


It's not like the dam in grand rapids is a secret spot. If you're a fisherman in the Toledo area, you already know about the dam and what kind of fishing can be had there. If it were his secret honey hole or something I'd see making a big fuss about it, but it's not.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## normd

Took six nice eyes today between 10-3 at the "secret Dam" today. Maybe saw half dozen guys on the water today. 1/16 jig with 2" firetiger twistertail.


----------



## spikeg79

normd said:


> Took six nice eyes today between 10-3 at the "secret Dam" today. Maybe saw half dozen guys on the water today. 1/16 jig with 2" firetiger twistertail.


at least someone had luck on the maumee today :S . All me and the wife managed was a few gnats, mosquitoes and itsy bitsy spiders, at least we got to enjoy some peace and quiet. Tried 2 spots a few miles apart from each other; 1st spot was snag central from all the tree debris the river recently deposited there and the 2nd spot other fishermen were skunking out too. Guessing someone fed them good yesterday  . :beer: here's to having better luck next year.


----------



## fisherboy

normd said:


> Took six nice eyes today between 10-3 at the "secret Dam" today. Maybe saw half dozen guys on the water today. 1/16 jig with 2" firetiger twistertail.


Only 6 guys there. I didn't go there because I expected the place to be packed. Glad to hear the water dropped to allow for a 1/16 oz jig.

On the + side I did get a limit of crappies at the other 'secret' spot.


----------



## 21579

There was maybe 6 guys down there yesterday at dawn were I was, till about 9 when a group of 6 showed up. I caught 2, another guy had 2, 4 others with singles. I didn't stay long after the party showed up. It was getting a little crowded. Saw 1 guy go for a swim.


----------



## beach5

Around a dozen guys from 2:30 to 5:30P. I did not see many fish caught. Two or three at the most. Saw many other interesting sites though, including a guy fishing from the TOP if the dam, a wader without waders (that's hard core, the water was pretty chilly), one swimmer (with waders  ) and the best.....a bride (I assume, I did not see a groom) taking some pictures in a wedding dress while splashing around in the water next to the dam on hands and knees. IDK maybe she was celebrating her divorce?! All that made my zero 'eye day worth the trip.


----------



## 21579

Wow, Beach5, thats funny. I figured it was gonna be a zoo in the afternoon down there. When I saw 6 guys walking in at once, I knew it was time to go. Damn guys walked through the hole I was fishing......


----------



## beach5

Maybe that was the problem, either that or I am a terrible fisherman! I saw one young fella that moved around so much that I swore he was on a pogo stick. If you could wade it people were in it or had been in it! Probably won't be an issue anymore with all the rain.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

looks like it scared him off. oh well.


----------



## Guitar Man

beach5 said:


> Around a dozen guys from 2:30 to 5:30P. I did not see many fish caught. Two or three at the most. Saw many other interesting sites though, including a guy fishing from the TOP if the dam, a wader without waders (that's hard core, the water was pretty chilly), one swimmer (with waders  ) and the best.....a bride (I assume, I did not see a groom) taking some pictures in a wedding dress while splashing around in the water next to the dam on hands and knees. IDK maybe she was celebrating her divorce?! All that made my zero 'eye day worth the trip.


i'm picturing a scene from "One flew over the cuckoos nest"


----------



## fisherboy

God I remember when there was only me & 2 other people in the afternoon. I guess I can only hope for some cold weather to thin the crowd out. Or fish somewhere else.


----------



## maumee_bowman

yea wekk mayb if we talk about it everyday the crowds will shrink


----------



## MuskieDan

maumee_bowman said:


> yea wekk mayb if we talk about it everyday the crowds will shrink


It will probably help if you post some pictures of the fish we catch too


----------



## BFG

> I saw one young fella that moved around so much that I swore he was on a pogo stick


Did he have red hair?


----------



## beach5

No, dark hair, sunglasses. Maybe they are "step" brothers .


----------



## fishfray

Uh oh. That might have been me. I hope I didn't irritate anyone. My cousin and uncle came and really wanted some fish. They had high expextions and I wanted to get them on some fish. We were skunked except for some huge shad.


----------



## beach5

All good. I don't belive you were irritating anyone. Just commenting on your enthusiasm. You were definitely working hard to find some fish! Saw a few others that could use some river etiquette lessons.


----------



## fisherboy

Think I would like to meet you fishfry. I am 1 of the old farts that likes to sit on a bucket when the water level is lower. Just listen for someone bitching about all the line in the hole. & yes some is mine.


----------



## Jin

beach5 said:


> Around a dozen guys from 2:30 to 5:30P. I did not see many fish caught. Two or three at the most. Saw many other interesting sites though, including a guy fishing from the TOP if the dam, a wader without waders (that's hard core, the water was pretty chilly), one swimmer (with waders  ) and the best.....a bride (I assume, I did not see a groom) taking some pictures in a wedding dress while splashing around in the water next to the dam on hands and knees. IDK maybe she was celebrating her divorce?! All that made my zero 'eye day worth the trip.


I am the swimmer with wader.......The guy that fished from the top of the dam actually caught a decent smallie at the end.....The lady that stood in water waded w/o wader was awesome.....The groom could be one of the fishermen....


----------

